# Are we now seeing £100k +34s



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i guess, so

this is currently "sold", (well under offer) for 14.8m yen so at todays rates over £100k

looks very nice, but its still £100k:runaway:

9,600ks


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

yes, easily £100K +

I enquired about this car and was quoted a similar price, approaching 15 Million, equilvalent to £111K Japan, therefore £138 / £140K UK


it sold before I had time to think about it! :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it would be less than 140 into the UK, but the JP price is slightly nuts.

then again it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Imo not worth that sort of money. Stock to stock they get eaten alive by a new rs focus today. They aren't THAT good in oem format. Yeah you can tune it up remap etc etc fit a heap of stuff to get it to drive and handle better but I've seen new BMW diesels launch harder off the lights than these do. Big heavy cars at end of day.

140k I'd prefer to put the money in a McLaren 12c personally or an audi R8 or a lovely porsche - those cars feel like they are worth 6 figures. You can get a new M5 for half that price and screw it on the track or drive it with the family in and still have cash for a deposit on a house or get a bike!

Of course the latters costs more to repair etc but theyd be an epic car for the money and probably give less hassles anyhow.

Still good on someone who wants to part with 140 for one. If you like it you like it. I like em too but I'd shell out 120k on one and after a month feel like I drive a nissan. You sit in the others and go "mmmmmmmmm" 

It's cool they are fetching that sort of money please don't think I'm slating it because I can't afford one. I just couldn't part with 100k+ on one. I'd be looking at the other cars mentioned for much more fun and appeal.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millencolin (Jul 29, 2016)

It is going crazy ..


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how far it goes, many other cars/manufacturers have also seen a similar jump in prices but do we think it's because they are true icons of modern classics, are we going to see the same thing happen with the current of generation cars in another 15-20 years time......I'm doubting that we will because what sportscars now have such legendary status? There are not many I can think of.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Supply and demand. A modern golf is quicker than a Countach but they cost half a million quid these days.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Imo not worth that sort of money.
> 
> Stock to stock they get eaten alive by a new rs focus today.
> 
> ...



Tragic. Especially on a GTR owners forum.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

I think time matters, it wasn't yesterday they ended the production of the r34 and it would be interested knowing how many cars been crushed so far. I think it's more cars than you think. Also don't think the r35 is the big brother that many people thought it would be, more of a halfcousin or so... People also like cars with more history and retro is always fashion.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

bigkeeko said:


> Tragic. Especially on a GTR owners forum.


My opinion counts for nothing lol!

I think the current owners will be ok knowing their cars are in the 6 figures region now 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

danielduchon said:


> Also don't think the r35 is the big brother that many people thought it would be, more of a halfcousin or so... People also like cars with more history and retro is always fashion.


Manual gbox would have also helped... hugely.. regardless of if slower or not 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Hopefully will raise the r32 prices when people wanting a 34 realise you need to sell your house to own one lol.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

bigkeeko said:


> Tragic. Especially on a GTR owners forum.


Why's it tragic? He speaks the truth


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't understand why the R32 isn't more expensive.

More pure and more historic too.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Trev said:


> Can't understand why the R32 isn't more expensive.


Find a totally unmolested 5000 mile from new R32 and it probably would get close to £100k


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Jags said:


> Why's it tragic? He speaks the truth


Cheers Jags. I know you've owned a 34gtr in the past so you can most likely relate and comment further overall. I'm certainly not slagging off the driving experience of one.. like ANY skyline getting in one and going for a drive is always an experience (just like my driveshaft snapping the other week on launch lol!) And they are superb cars to drive but definitely not in the same league as sitting in a 12c, drooling at the interior and planting it for me soz

That all said I absolutely love my 32gtr  a 100k 34gtr is great news for the seller haha!  

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Trev said:


> Can't understand why the R32 isn't more expensive.
> 
> More pure and more historic too.


Prices have climbed they will probably go further in the next 5 years and further. But that said perhaps some of that is down to alot are being stripped or tired or getting turned into drift cars or track cars or heading for usa (albeit most heading there are from Japan to my knowledge). I guess people are prepared to pay out a fair wedge for a clean example that's in good health but have issues when it comes to a tracked example?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

No matter how you dress it up, at the end of the day someone has paid all that money for an old used Nissan, sooner or later the arse will fall out of all this, and you'll have a bunch of people saying I remember the when these were worth a lot of money, history repeating it's self.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Theskycankill said:


> Find a totally unmolested 5000 mile from new R32 and it probably would get close to £100k


well i have one with 64k o the clock  and in a very rare colour but no way is it worth anything near 50k let alone 100k..............................

and if anyone disagrees the car is for sale to them for sure :chuckle:


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

RSVFOUR said:


> well i have one with 64k o the clock  and in a very rare colour but no way is it worth anything near 50k let alone 100k..............................


64k miles is a world away from 5k miles ! plus yours had been fiddled with and you put it back to stock.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigkeeko said:


> Tragic. Especially on a GTR owners forum.


Disagree..

More like 'fair play for stating your opinion and having the balls to stand by it'.

Single marque forums are fine...but NOT when everyone is SO blinkered that they think that their marque is the best shizzle since sliced bread!!!


TT


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't understand why the prices went so high so fast.. It is a little bit absurd. Recently i've found an R34 GTR Nur in Italy, in excellent condition which is currently for sale for around 80.000 euros. WOW..i mean WTF..

If someone wants a BNR34 he must do his movement now and buy it...otherwise in a couple of years the prices will be doubled..

I must hurry!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I ****ing love it. When people moan about the prices being too high they are perfectly illustrating WHY they are so high. We'd all have one if they were 10k.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

And I'd still buy a R33 over an R34!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kevr32 said:


> No matter how you dress it up, at the end of the day someone has paid all that money for an old used Nissan, sooner or later the arse will fall out of all this, and you'll have a bunch of people saying I remember the when these were worth a lot of money, history repeating it's self.


Hasn't happened with other cars.

Name me another car that has gone up vastly and then crashed dramatically.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Saifskyline said:


> And I'd still buy a R33 over an R34!


I love my R33 but not a chance would I have one over a 34 if they were the same price. However I'd never pay anything like £100k for a 34 or any Nissan for that matter.

There were about 4x as many 32s produced as 34s so supply and demand will drive prices.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A very fine example of a Japanese icon. The Skyline mark is immense. Why the surprise? Don't think for one minute that that car in any way resembles the haggard crap we've got over here. If I found £100k down the back of the sofa, I'd snap that up in a heart beat. 

Horses for courses. If you wanna look like a pratt, buy a Porsche. Simples. :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> Hasn't happened with other cars.
> 
> Name me another car that has gone up vastly and then crashed dramatically.


Interesting thread here When can the classic car price bubble crash? - Page 1 - Classic Cars and Yesterday's Heroes - PistonHeads

The only likely crash would appear to be if these 'investment' cars are bought with borrowed money, on the assumption that prices will rise, and then there is a global financial crisis forcing the buyer to sell in a hurry as circumstances change. There'll be winners and losers, same as with any investment. People have said in the past that you can never lose by investing in propery and that would be the case if you're playing the long game but, for short term gains, it's possible to get caught out. Same with cars, investors should be okay, speculators may not be.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

OK 1st to offer 100k and I will think about it ???


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Seeing as I've been quoted it would be rude not to respond.

First off I wouldn't pay £140k for an R34 GTR but wouldn't criticise anyone that would. Irrespective of my opinion on what a car costs the value is completely subjective and a motorcar is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it so apologies for the truism. There is still an incredible demand for these cars hence the prices although there is no doubt that many people are just having a pop because they cannot see why.
I never once said the R34 GTR was the best/fastest/coolest car you could buy but I find it pretty sad that probably the most iconic Japanese car ever produced gets a bashing on its own forum. Incidentally it's more or less the same weight as a new Focus RS and the performance, nearly everywhere you look stock for stock, is more or less the same. That speaks volumes for a 17 year old car that was virtually detuned out of the box.

Why are these cars worth a lot of money? I don't claim to know the all the answers but a combination of guys wanting to buy the poster car of their youth and speculation will have something to do with it. Also people wanting something exciting that looks, feels and drives different to the flappy paddle, detached, self driving stuff on sale now. Skyline GTRs like many other older cars are a dying breed so will always attract buyers who will pay a premium. Ask the man why he didn't buy a new Porsche Cayman GT4 instead of his 964 RS or shell out on a new faster more capable RS4 instead of his UR Quattro 20v.

While I'm here the idea that real car enthusiasts are getting priced out of the market by collectors has been doing the rounds for ages on every forum where people moan about the rocketing price of sought after models. I heard the same nonsense on the Porsche forum when I had my 911. It's a load of old tosh, it just happens there are now wealthier car enthusiasts out there that are willing to part with their money. These cars weren't cheap new and the average price is still less than the new price so why all this bubble bursting nonsense? It pisses me off and comes across as almost hopeful.
Oh and remember for all these silly auction prices there's always one disappointed bidder that just missed out so don't think the buyers will dry up.


Why this old Nissan? It's not all about how fast it goes or what it's worth. It's about the ownership experience and how people react to it. It's about how it makes you feel, when you look at it, sit in it, start it, and most importantly drive it because that at is what these things were made for. They're not just fast transport.


Smiles per mile? I didn't get many in my _hard launching_ BMW diesel when I had it.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Bought R34 over 997 Turbo,more involving more character,more analog Bought LP570-4 over 650S for the same reasons. 997 and 650S technically superior cars but IMO not more interesting or involving to own and drive. Maybe that's the answer to the R34 question and values? I'm living proof or just odd!!!


bigkeeko said:


> Seeing as I've been quoted it would be rude not to respond.
> 
> First off I wouldn't pay £140k for an R34 GTR but wouldn't criticise anyone that would. Irrespective of my opinion on what a car costs the value is completely subjective and a motorcar is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it so apologies for the truism. There is still an incredible demand for these cars hence the prices although there is no doubt that many people are just having a pop because they cannot see why.
> I never once said the R34 GTR was the best/fastest/coolest car you could buy but I find it pretty sad that probably the most iconic Japanese car ever produced gets a bashing on its own forum. Incidentally it's more or less the same weight as a new Focus RS and the performance, nearly everywhere you look stock for stock, is more or less the same. That speaks volumes for a 17 year old car that was virtually detuned out of the box.
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ask Lord Brocket if car prices can crash, he did go to jail because he cut up a Ferrari he bought for a million quid which was only worth about 10% of purchase value after a classic car price crash. He did it for the agreed value insurance. It does happen.

I don't care a jot either way. I bought my car because I wanted it for years. I don't care what it's 'worth'. Having said that, I assume the reason it is going up and up is because loads of people love them and want them, and many of those people are getting older and are getting to a more financially secure footing, and there are only a finite amount of cars. Those people don't care what their performance is against a modern car, they want it for what it is and what it does to them when they look at it, like I did.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Alright i apologize unreservedly. I do... i offer a complete and utter retraction. The imputation was totally without basis in fact, and was in no way fair comment, and was motivated purely by malice, and I deeply regret any distress that my comments may have caused you, or the fabled online 34gtr exhaust sucking family, and I hereby undertake not to repeat any such slander at any time in the future or claim that any other car could be possibly in the same league for a fraction of the ever increasing price.










(Sent from my diesel passenger seat)


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally feel it's unrealistic and only the Jap import cars such as the Nur hold real value which in turn has most others hoping to achieve similar prices.
UK cars aren't as sort after but with the value rising it makes for an incredibly expensive garage ornament hence why both my uk cars were sold.
As much as I love the 34's, there's no way I would pay anywhere near some of the prices quoted but good luck to those who own and are willing to pay a premium.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Theskycankill said:


> Find a totally unmolested 5000 mile from new R32 and it probably would get close to £100k


This is close
http://www.exportcar.jp/en/component/auctstat/?view=auctstatdetail&id=5HVUgXIAcLTM0c
8,700mi sold for 4.83m


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Alright i apologize unreservedly. I do... i offer a complete and utter retraction. The imputation was totally without basis in fact, and was in no way fair comment, and was motivated purely by malice, and I deeply regret any distress that my comments may have caused you, or the fabled online 34gtr exhaust sucking family, and I hereby undertake not to repeat any such slander at any time in the future or claim that any other car could be possibly in the same league for a fraction of the ever increasing price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. Now **** off :chuckle:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Good. Now **** off :chuckle:


Your on thin ****ing ice my pedigree chums.. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Alright i apologize unreservedly. I do... i offer a complete and utter retraction. The imputation was totally without basis in fact, and was in no way fair comment, and was motivated purely by malice, and I deeply regret any distress that my comments may have caused you, or the fabled online 34gtr exhaust sucking family, and I hereby undertake not to repeat any such slander at any time in the future or claim that any other car could be possibly in the same league for a fraction of the ever increasing price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've missed the point. An R34 GTR isn't 'worth' £40k. If I had 40k it's so far from my 'wish list' there's no way I'd buy one

But for whatever reason they are desirable and when you have a finite number of examples and cash rich buyers, prices will always surge.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Age old argument, classic/older car are almost inevitably dynamically inferior to newer cars, but offer a different experience that people want and will pay for.
Saw a video recently where the presenter preferred a boggo r34gtr to the R35 and really wanted the slower, inferior car.....
How much is paid is market driven. Is a 250gto worth £30m? Yes, people will pay that. Is it as good as a f12tdf?

On a slightly different note, I am putting my r32gtr up for sale. I personally think it's worth over £30k. Why? Because compared to fresh imports that are often £20k plus with 60k miles, mine has a fresh forged 2.8 engine, full chassis restoration so no rust etc, better spec all round, but realistically the market won't pay that.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigkeeko said:


> Seeing as I've been quoted it would be rude not to respond.
> 
> First off I wouldn't pay £140k for an R34 GTR but wouldn't criticise anyone that would. Irrespective of my opinion on what a car costs the value is completely subjective and a motorcar is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it so apologies for the truism. There is still an incredible demand for these cars hence the prices although there is no doubt that many people are just having a pop because they cannot see why.
> I never once said the R34 GTR was the best/fastest/coolest car you could buy but I find it pretty sad that probably the most iconic Japanese car ever produced gets a bashing on its own forum. Incidentally it's more or less the same weight as a new Focus RS and the performance, nearly everywhere you look stock for stock, is more or less the same. That speaks volumes for a 17 year old car that was virtually detuned out of the box.
> ...



That would have had SO much more credibility had you NOT been an R34 owner....




TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Saw a video recently where the presenter preferred a boggo r34gtr to the R35


And that's a surprise?????


TT


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I think you've missed the point. An R34 GTR isn't 'worth' £40k. If I had 40k it's so far from my 'wish list' there's no way I'd buy one
> 
> But for whatever reason they are desirable and when you have a finite number of examples and cash rich buyers, prices will always surge.


Yeah true. I guess the very topic started was a simple "look.. 100k 34 gtrs are here" ...but on here that opens it up for debate as to whether they are worth 100k or not. I simply don't think they are which has not scored me points with some lol. It's all subjective at end of day like you say if someone wants to pay 100k for one then great for owners lol.. that'll just cart through to the 33 and 32 (probably). But I'm sticking by my comments there are plenty other cars I would spend 100k on first and some that are half that and just as much fun and money for a wingsuit hol 

I think one of my probs is after 10 years and n skylines I guess I'm just all over the "oo look.. the icon.. the mighty godzilolz etc" I can't be bothered writing up what mine is like or what's being done or how silly it is ...but that doesn't mean that social mindset about them isn't there I'm just jaded lol. My current 32gtr IS making me fall back in love with em tho so if someone wants to part with a fully rebuilt 32gtr for 100k gimme a nudge 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Age old argument, classic/older car are almost inevitably dynamically inferior to newer cars, but offer a different experience that people want and will pay for.
> Saw a video recently where the presenter preferred a boggo r34gtr to the R35 and really wanted the slower, inferior car.....
> How much is paid is market driven. Is a 250gto worth £30m? Yes, people will pay that. Is it as good as a f12tdf?
> 
> On a slightly different note, I am putting my r32gtr up for sale. I personally think it's worth over £30k. Why? Because compared to fresh imports that are often £20k plus with 60k miles, mine has a fresh forged 2.8 engine, full chassis restoration so no rust etc, better spec all round, but realistically the market won't pay that.


Mark, you sold your E30 M3 far too early I think. You'd be financially better off keeping your 32 for a while yet, I suspect... Just saying!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Mark, you sold your E30 M3 far too early I think. You'd be financially better off keeping your 32 for a while yet, I suspect... Just saying!


Thing is, you could argue that any owners of current 'on the cusp classics/cult classics' should keep/store their cars in the hope that they go way up in value.
However, lack of storage or apathy means that folks will get rid when they feel like getting rid.
Not everyone gives a toss that a car might be worth £current x X in the future. If you bought the car as a keeper (which I did with my R32) then any value increase is a bonus but irrelevant. Not everyone buy's GTR's as keepers and will happily experience them then pass them on for someone else.
Hell, if we all kept our GTR's then no one else, outside our group would ever know what they're all about!!



TT


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Thing is, you could argue that any owners of current 'on the cusp classics/cult classics' should keep/store their cars in the hope that they go way up in value.
> However, lack of storage or apathy means that folks will get rid when they feel like getting rid.
> Not everyone gives a toss that a car might be worth £current x X in the future. If you bought the car as a keeper (which I did with my R32) then any value increase is a bonus but irrelevant. Not everyone buy's GTR's as keepers and will happily experience them then pass them on for someone else.
> Hell, if we all kept our GTR's then no one else, outside our group would ever know what they're all about!!
> ...


If I was a rich man and had the space, yes I would keep the R32, as I have spent a lot of money making it into one of the best 32's around, but I'm not and I haven't, so my loss will be a lucky person's gain!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Why is everyone going on about £100k R34s.... we have had £350k R34s for years.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

having owned 2 R33 GTR and one of them being a N1 and now Owning a R34 Gtr its in a different league to the R33 Gtr much more nimble and sharper feels so much more on point.. if I had the money i would of never sold My R33 N1 tho


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

It might sound daft right now but will the R34 ever be worth 200k :smokin:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Given enough time I'm sure it'll be worth ridiculous amounts for the right example. As said earlier it's worth what someone wants to pay. Look at the Z tune models! 


Mmmmmmmmm... look at the z tune..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> *It might sound daft right now but will the R34 ever be worth 200k *:smokin:


The 19 genuine BNR34 Z-Tune II's already are double that and some.....:chairshot


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

$250k for this and it was only $5500.00 when new, a bit older than a 34 but we are getting there:thumbsup: 

https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars/1963/jaguar/e-type/100779176


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Prices for E Types are ridiculous given the amount of them that still exist. They are hardly rare but just change hands for stupid sums of money.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Exactly,ridiculous but not that rare and they do sell,also drive like crap 


TAZZMAXX said:


> Prices for E Types are ridiculous given the amount of them that still exist. They are hardly rare but just change hands for stupid sums of money.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

And is the Z Tune not just a 2nd hand Tuned car ?


K66 SKY said:


> The 19 genuine BNR34 Z-Tune II's already are double that and some.....:chairshot


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> *And is the Z Tune not just a 2nd hand Tuned car ?*


Yeah technically it is but its Tuned/re-manufactured/rebuilt by _*NISMO*_ to be road legal which a lot of similar or higher powered Skyline GT-R's are not BAZGTR530!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Mine is a Z Tune in disguise then 


K66 SKY said:


> Yeah technically it is but its Tuned/re-manufactured/rebuilt by _*NISMO*_ to be road legal which a lot of similar or higher powered Skyline GT-R's are not BAZGTR530!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Mine is a Z Tune in disguise then


BAZ yours is even more special.

You can add 100k per sticker.

Gotta be the most valuable R34 out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

At a £100 per sticker it will be worth a Gazillion Lol:chuckle:


GTRNICK said:


> BAZ yours is even more special.
> 
> You can add 100k per sticker.
> 
> Gotta be the most valuable R34 out there :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> At a £100 per sticker it will be worth a Gazillion Lol:chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

You can buy 5 series 3 R33 gtr's for that and still have some money left over! LOL


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Saifskyline said:


> You can buy 5 series 3 R33 gtr's for that and still have some money left over! LOL


Rather have just 1 R34 GTR :chuckle:


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

FYI

been tracking R34's for a while now & the £100K R34 has been around for 9 months or so :runaway:


another one recently advertised @ 17.34 million Japan (£128K) - approx £155K uk


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

So the F&F franchise along with Paul Walkers death has really thrown this car into the limelight and the eyes of the US population, this has generated a scratch that needs serious itching and then you have the import laws that are preventing this car from arriving into the US which has developed into an obsession that needs treatment, and the only form of medication at the moment seems to be a short term fix of buying what ever is currently legally available (R32). 

Once the R34 is legally allowed into the US the prices will surely be even more higher than what they are at the moment and i cant see them coming down IMHO.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Vader.GTR said:


> FYI
> 
> been tracking R34's for a while now & the £100K R34 has been around for 9 months or so :runaway:
> 
> ...


OK, but that looks like a Nur.....

Special edition will always command more money than the "run-of-the-mill" ones. R32 Nismo or N1 editions will be worth more than a "normal" R32 GTR. So it goes that a Nur will be worth more than a boggo R34 GTR.


I use the Lancia Integrale as an example here.... The link below....

Used 1992 LANCIA DELTA Integrale Evo 1 Martini 5 for sale in London | Pistonheads

has this particular integrale on offer for a whisker short of £85k. Does that mean ALL integrale's are or should be £85k???

No, of course not.... So we may see the odd high-*priced *R34GTR it doesn't make them ALL high *value*. Now I intentionally differentiated between priced and value here as ANYONE can try and sell ANYTHING for an asking price...it's a different story entirely whether the seller achieves that price or not.

Hell, I could advertise my 306 Rallye for £20k and that would, no doubt, stimulate some forum chatter but do you think I'd get a buyer...??? Er, no.

So, I would plea for caution with all this talk of big numbered R34's out there. It would obviously suit those with R34's or traders of such cars to talk up the numbers but the proof is in the actual sale values being achieved. I dare say that a few 'special' cars are selling at inflated prices but again, a word of caution here as that won't necessarily be representative of the whole fleet!! 



TT


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always preferred the R33 GTR over the R32 and R34 (call me odd, whatever ). 140K is just silly money. I'd love an R34 just like anyone else but never at that money, even if I made 10 bar pa. 

140K would buy you a very decent R32 or R33 GTR and either a Ferrari 550 Maranello, Lamborghini Murcielago or a 997.1 GT3 RS alongside...I know what I'd do.


----------



## kieran_macca (Apr 15, 2016)

So what is the average for a good condition 34 these days? Wether importing or buying here. I was hoping 35k would get me a good condition/good spec next year but maybe if they are going to rise in value they will be way out of my price range! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

True - the £128K R34 below was a jade Nur 


This next one is DEFO not a Nur.


it is a 2002 V Spec II @ 13.1 million yen in Japan (£97K)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It would take a lot of money for me to part with mine. 

List of cars I regret not buying and I am unlikely to own:
RHD 964(5) 3.6 Turbo S in 2006 for £39k
996 GT2 in 2011 for £50k
996 GT3 mk2 in 2011 for £35k

I wouldn't want to add an R34 GTR to it. I am just thumbing through the Jap service history on mine looking at how few miles it has done


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

A quick search on Pistonheads for R34GTR's shows most are being pitched in the £40k bracket which is about right. Yes, there's the odd one for silly money but that one search alone gives an indication of where prices REALLY are, rather than someone finding a car at £150k and trying to convince us that ALL R34 GTR's are that price...

Job done, myth busted!!


TT


Edit:- Just on Autotrader I have found some R34GTR's in the £30's so come on people, get some perspective here please!!!!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

_"A classic car is an older automobile; the exact definition varies around the world. The common theme is of an older car with enough historical interest to be collectable and worth preserving or restoring rather than scrapping"_

This is why they will continue to rise and rise and rise.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> _"A classic car is an older automobile; the exact definition varies around the world. The common theme is of an older car with enough historical interest to be collectable and worth preserving or restoring rather than scrapping"_
> 
> This is why they will continue to rise and rise and rise.


But you could apply that statement to 70+% of cars out there...

(by 'they' I took you to mean R34's and not cars in general. Apologies if you WERE referring to cars in general )


TT


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

No one needs convincing, the fact of the matter is that they are headed towards the 100k + price range, there are plenty of examples out there in that 100k price range, just read the title of this thread lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think 70% of cars on sale today will have historical interest, collectable or worth preserving.

An R34 was £54k OTR in 1999. In today's money £85k OTR

Limited in production, sold in only what 3 RHD markets legitimately? Then deduct the total losses and rotters.

Regardless of the F&F franchise (I don't actually agree it pumped up the R34 market as to be honest the car is hardly recognisable and only in a sh1t film for 2 mins of screen time). IMO it was more like Gran Turismo and the success of PlayStation which did it!

The Skyline GT-R was always heralded as a technological leader of its time and Japan's answer to the 911 Turbo. The rarity was in my opinion largely driven by market exclusivity not price, plus a little bit of Japanese / Far East mystique. 

The same is true of today and can be said for a lot of cars which you hardly ever see on the road but are curious about; Integrale, RS Cosworth...GT and Turbo Porsches...

Most of the people who come over and talk to me want to see it in person, ask me about what it's like.... almost like they always wondered what was so special. This kind of "pub talk" is what will keep interest in these cars for many years to come. This curiosity is what will drive prices when the exclusivity bracket includes the US market and all those adults who played Gran Turismo as a child have the money to buy the real car. 

I have the original copy of Max Power from 1997 with the Veilside R32 on the cover. About 6 months before Gran Turismo was released. This is where it started for me.

I say bring it on.


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Original cars are what will command and fetch the largest prices....

No collector will want a car with a big single turbo or 5 inch exhaust or silly big wheels and brake kits.....

Only way i can see modified cars making big money is if they are done properly by well known japanese tuning houses like Mine's or Nismo etc.....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Sort of agree... I think to be honest most real fans seeing a Trust 2.7 with a T88 would still weep some man juice. Regardless of when.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

kevr32 said:


> No matter how you dress it up, at the end of the day someone has paid all that money for an old used Nissan, sooner or later the arse will fall out of all this, and you'll have a bunch of people saying I remember the when these were worth a lot of money, history repeating it's self.


What you have is a bunch of money in the economy, looking at poor returns wherever you put it and no CGT on cars as investments as opposed to being a trader.

So people start buying cars, sticking them in storage. Prices start rising tempting more capital into the market fueling demand and prices surge.

Eventually something else will become more attractive, profits will be taken and the market will soften. Given how hard it's gone up it will probably crash.

Same thing as housing.

The longer it surges for the harder the crash will be.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> ..rather than someone finding a car at £150k and trying to convince us that ALL R34 GTR's are that price...
> 
> Job done, myth busted!!
> 
> ...



Perspective? Job done, myth busted what? Your ability to interpret language is demonstrably lacking. For the record no one said they were all worth that kind of money. No one. You seem to have taken umbrage to a thread title and are on some sort of price lowering crusade against no one. 
The 1999 Non V spec car at £35k doesn't exactly look appealing for the money with what looks like a bust MFD, worn steering wheel and the dodgy seam sealer on the half grey half bling white strut towers so that, like the other white 34 is priced accordingly.
Still doesn't necessarily make them good buys though. 


I would await a response, but think I'll settle for more rubbish about how you can't.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> No one needs convincing, the fact of the matter is that they are headed towards the 100k + price range, there are plenty of examples out there in that 100k price range, just read the title of this thread lol


Sorry, but the evidence is right here to prove otherwise....

Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R Limited Edition 2dr

Nissan Skyline 2.6 GTR M-SPEC

Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R 2dr

And that isn't including some Motorhub ones which I've purposely left out in case someone cries 'foul'..... It also isn't including any of the pistonheads one's either....


You can get as misty-eyed as you want about £100k+ R34's but, again, evidence says otherwise!!

Also, the ACTUAL title of this thread starts with the word "Are", which is a question. It is not SAYING that all R34's are £100k+......


Jeez, is it just me that is starting to think there is some background conspiracy trying to artificially talk-up a crazy price-point for R34's right now..?? YES, there are selected cars being advertised for big numbers but how many have sold for the asking price, if AT ALL??
The few examples I've given above show CLEARLY that R34 prices are sitting well within the £35-£45k range....


TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigkeeko said:


> Perspective? Job done, myth busted what? Your ability to interpret language is demonstrably lacking. For the record no one said they were all worth that kind of money. No one. You seem to have taken umbrage to a thread title and are on some sort of price lowering crusade against no one.
> The 1999 Non V spec car at £35k doesn't exactly look appealing for the money with what looks like a bust MFD, worn steering wheel and the dodgy seam sealer on the half grey half bling white strut towers so that, like the other white 34 is priced accordingly.
> Still doesn't necessarily make them good buys though.
> 
> ...


For starters, I can't work out the meaning of that last statement...you'll have to spell it out for me. I got an 'A' in Higher English so can't be THAT unable to interpret the English language as you claim :chuckle:

Secondly, I'm not in a price-lowering crusade. Just showing that R34's still go for 'reasonable' money. You can point to just about ANY marque and see 1 or 2 examples go for WAY more than the rest for whatever reason. 

As for the condition of these cars I have shown, they're 15yr old or more FFS!! You cannot expect a car with 10+yrs on it to be 'mint' (unless it's stored) or be modified to your own taste. That's just shifting the goalposts IMO. I'm showing you cars there that are in good overall nick and could be driven without having to spend money on it.
Have you ever moved into a house that wasn't brand new?? Are you telling me that you didn't do SOMETHING to it after you moved in because there was something you didn't particularly like?? Buying a used car is no different, and a used R34 GTR is no different....


TT


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

TT, just like you are not on a price lowering crusade, the rest of us are not on a price hiking mission, the facts are that the prices of certain models are headed north at a fast pace to which you cannot disagree and no one said all R34's are 100k, yes there are plenty at the 35-40k mark and there are also some near the 100k mark so yes we are seeing R34's at 100k


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> TT, just like you are not on a price lowering crusade, the rest of us are not on a price hiking mission, the facts are that the prices of certain models are headed north at a fast pace to which you cannot disagree and no one said all R34's are 100k, yes there are plenty at the 35-40k mark and there are also some near the 100k mark so yes we are seeing R34's at 100k


Good. Glad we got that cleared up...





TT


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Good. Glad we got that cleared up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good as i need to get to bed lol


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> For starters, I can't work out the meaning of that last statement...you'll have to spell it out for me. I got an 'A' in Higher English so can't be THAT unable to interpret the English language as you claim :chuckle:
> 
> 
> As for the condition of these cars I have shown, they're 15yr old or more FFS!! You cannot expect a car with 10+yrs on it to be 'mint' (unless it's stored) or be modified to your own taste. That's just shifting the goalposts IMO.
> ...


It was respond and and bravo for getting an `A`in a higher. :clap:

Listen TT we are actually agreeing on something here and I'm well aware of how the car buying scene works but what you're doing is fitting what you can see to suit your non argument. By non argument I mean nobody is disagreeing with you. No one can realistically say they're all worth 6 figures because evidently they aren't.

I need a beer.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigkeeko said:


> It was respond and and bravo for getting an `A`in a higher. :clap:
> 
> Listen TT we are actually agreeing on something here and I'm well aware of how the car buying scene works but what you're doing is fitting what you can see to suit your non argument. By non argument I mean nobody is disagreeing with you. No one can realistically say they're all worth 6 figures because evidently they aren't.
> 
> I need a beer.


Good....go get one!!!











TT


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow I finially know what PLC means!!!!!

*Price Lowering Crusade*

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Nissan Skyline 2.6 GTR M-SPEC


An M-Spec with Nasty Bronze rotas..??

The sellers even had the nerve to say 'complimented by the genuine 18 inch rota-grid alloys'.

You gota be kidding me!!! NO wonders its so cheaps. opcorn:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

borat52 said:


> What you have is a bunch of money in the economy, looking at poor returns wherever you put it and no CGT on cars as investments as opposed to being a trader.
> 
> So people start buying cars, sticking them in storage. Prices start rising tempting more capital into the market fueling demand and prices surge.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with you on why collectibles, antiques, some jewelry, etc. are now appreciating faster than housing. The general public are already borrowing to their maximum and the banks can't raise or drop interest rates significantly now. If they raised - house prices would trend toward negative equity, defaults would arise & UK banks would be hardest hit, as 70% of the debt on their books is property. Dropping to negative rates is something banks want to avoid as much as possible. Just look to Japan for reference. The banks have run out of ammunition as far as contributing to the infinite rise of house prices in the UK for the time being. I don't think they have anything left up their sleeves for now.

Cars are appreciating for the reasons you've stated. I've been watching car prices since about the mid 80's in the UK and during the recession that begun in the early 90's interest rates went from around 4% base to around 12% in a short time.... A LOT of people lost their homes as their mortgage payments tripled and they couldn't afford to pay. Banks got the properties of course...
I recall how London property prices dropped by over 50%, some as much as 70% as a result of the panic investors borrowed to the hilt now found themselves in and the market didn't start to recover properly till the end of the 90's...

The classic car market was something my father had been involved with at the time and his business went bankrupt very quickly as demand for such cars fell. 

I recall things like Ferrari F40's dropping about the same amount in value.
But then in the mid to late 90's they recovered, just ahead of property prices, as interest rates went down. 

Now an F40 is worth roughly 20 times more than it was at it's lowest in the early 90's and most collectibles are going up at varying rates dependent on desire & demand / availability. Will the bottom drop out of the market anytime soon? I don't see it, unless we have the mother of all housing crashes which would be highly destructive for banks. In such cases, it may actually be better to have large sums of money invested in movable assets, than property, or worse - in banks, where the money's not gaining any value sitting there meantime.

We have some customers in the financial industry who are evidently very wealthy & have large collections of classic cars stored away as investments. No capital gains taxes on cars as in properties... can just keep buying more and more cars too and some are worth more than houses these days.
Those people tend to know where financial markets are headed better than the average man in the street, I'd say.

As for R34's - these are absolute icons of Japanese 90's cars sportscars developed after the bubble economy - possibly the best of all. 
I begun saying here 10 years ago, they were never going to become cheap and remember the mass of people who disagreed... 
They've still got some way to go, not nearly peaked yet - for the best cars.

If people invest in these things LONG term and aren't in unsustainable debt they'll stand to see a large rise in values over the next 10-20 years, I suspect. Like most collectibles, art, precious metals, etc. these things should be long term investments or a good place to park money & watch it give decent annual returns where other avenues such as property, ISA's etc. are no longer paying as well as they used to. There aren't any more attractive investments looming for most people, so as they see iconic cars rise in value, the smarter ones are putting their money into those sooner than later. Demand over supply drives prices up.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I cant believe I am going to do this but I agree with Miguel. And on a Matty thread as well.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

leeK9 said:


> Original cars are what will command and fetch the largest prices....
> 
> No collector will want a car with a big single turbo or 5 inch exhaust or silly big wheels and brake kits.....
> 
> Only way i can see modified cars making big money is if they are done properly by well known japanese tuning houses like Mine's or Nismo etc.....


This is true.

But that's good as it leaves nicely modded cars for enthusiasts at more sensible prices.

I'd much rather have a nicely tweaked R34 in the garage, than a bog standard one.

Maybe it won't rise in value as quickly but that's not why I like having an R34 anyway, because I'm not worried about adding miles to it and enjoying it, which is what it was made for.
No point telling your grandkids you used to have one of those £100k+ R34s when you never drove it.
Rather be telling them how I used to go sideways with 600bhp.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> This is true.
> 
> But that's good as it leaves nicely modded cars for enthusiasts at more sensible prices.
> 
> ...


This....... is why we own cars :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> I cant believe I am going to do this but I agree with Miguel. And on a Matty thread as well.


You've changed man 

lol


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Bidding on a V-spec 4.5A with 11k kms went to 8m today... didn't make reserve!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> You've changed man
> 
> lol


Oh shush. If you read carefully you will see I largely never had a problem with Miguel as a person.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

CT17 said:


> This is true.
> 
> But that's good as it leaves nicely modded cars for enthusiasts at more sensible prices.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

CT17 said:


> No point telling your grandkids you used to have one of those £100k+ R34s when you never drove it.


Sadly, the increasing number of these threads points directly to the amount of people who are in it for profit and Gran Turismo pub talk kudos.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Dropped mine off at HJA today as I've been offered Porsche GT cars from next year so will need the room,never bought the 34 with profit in mind as I had no idea they would do this price wise. Struggled to turn my back on it when I left ???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its just a car.

id not struggle to turn my back on it.

also on a side note, as the OP, feel free to close the thread mods.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Yeh I guess your right,any way if I miss it I'll just buy yours instead, how much you want for it £££'s


matty32 said:


> its just a car.
> 
> id not struggle to turn my back on it.
> 
> also on a side note, as the OP, feel free to close the thread mods.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think as 'laymen' start seeing the 34 prices they'll turn to the 33 which is basically the same car for less money. That'll drag the best examples upwards as well. 

After all joe public probably thinks a decent 34 costs about 20k


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I think your right about Joe Public and if you asked me a year or two back I would have probably said the same! Anyway I'm off to live in the land of Joe Public, it seems a cheaper place to be right now 


Mookistar said:


> I think as 'laymen' start seeing the 34 prices they'll turn to the 33 which is basically the same car for less money. That'll drag the best examples upwards as well.
> 
> After all joe public probably thinks a decent 34 costs about 20k


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

When I was at Autosport in January with the GTROC most people thought that an R34 GTR even then was in the 20s....mind you most also thought 1000bhp was easy in them and that anyone that wasn't blue had been resprayed. So what do they know.:chuckle:


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

So we may have the £100K + R34


but what about the £200K + Toyota !


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cheeky!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Toni - is that a supercharger? i assume so. look cool.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Twincharger


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Still waiting to hear how much your 34 is going to cost me in case I'm lonely when mines gone?


matty32 said:


> Toni - is that a supercharger? i assume so. look cool.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> Twincharger


that's a super charger and a turbo charger?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Still waiting to hear how much your 34 is going to cost me in case I'm lonely when mines gone?


its not for sale.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Still waiting to hear how much your 34 is going to cost me in case I'm lonely when mines gone?


its not for sale, but il give you an idea, the engine was £60,000.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

What do you mean it's not for sale FFS it's just a car  isn't it ? and as they say everything is for sale. Sounds like £65k then!!!Does it wear dark glasses when it comes out to protect its eyes from natural daylight ? Just had a thought if the motor is £60k worth I will steer clear, last time I spoke to you about buying a car it SHAT its engine the following day


matty32 said:


> its not for sale, but il give you an idea, the engine was £60,000.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

BAZGTR530 said:


> What do you mean it's not for sale FFS it's just a car  isn't it ? and as they say everything is for sale. Sounds like £65k then!!!Does it wear dark glasses when it comes out to protect its eyes from natural daylight ? Just had a thought if the motor is £60k worth I will steer clear, last time I spoke to you about buying a car it SHAT its engine the following day



surprise surprise, defo not the first one is it matty? polished turds with haircuts and blown engines, you couldnt even make it up,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

over and out, i typed a reply but really cant be bothered.

mods please close the thread as the original OP.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

matty32 said:


> over and out


Over = message over, awaiting response.

Out = message over, no response required.

Which is it? lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

yeh you couldnt be botered to reply coz you know its all true pal, we both know that


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

what hes saying is please help him and close the thread as he knows everything i am saying is 100% true and he hasnt got a leg to stand on...

go on put him out of his misery


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

usual suspects.

i had an Knightsports FD, it blew a rear rotor, was up for £17k (which is what baz was referring too)

rebuilt the car and the turbo, sold it Europe for mid 20s.

dont really see the issue.

i asked to close the thread about 10 posts back. the £100k 34 issue had run its course


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

okay well i was talking about other cars with blown engines, clocked mileages and general polished turds! il leave it at that for now but if you want i can give you the full details on some of them on here ,


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

That was it FD lucky escape for me on that occasion ,Phew 


matty32 said:


> usual suspects.
> 
> i had an Knightsports FD, it blew a rear rotor, was up for £17k (which is what baz was referring too)
> 
> ...


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

yep Baz on that occasion, on an another occasion you could have been sold a car showing low mileage only for you to check and find it has done around 100k more than you wree sold the car as and you may not have been so lucky-


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah we are done. Cheers for ruining another thread guys.


----------

